# Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?



## Jörg2 (22. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar die Suchfunktion benutzt, konnte aber leider nichts aktuelles finden. Ab nächster Woche werde ich eine Woche Urlaub in Hvide Sande machen. Da ich vom Heringsangeln wahrscheinlich nach wenigen Stunden genug haben werde bin ich am Suchen nach alternativen Angelmöglichkeiten.

Gibt es empfehlenswerte Kuttertouren oder Kutter die von Hvide Sande aus starten, oder muss ich hoch nach Hirtshals?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## kurt (22. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*



Jörg2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe zwar die Suchfunktion benutzt, konnte aber leider nichts aktuelles finden. Ab nächster Woche werde ich eine Woche Urlaub in Hvide Sande machen. Da ich vom Heringsangeln wahrscheinlich nach wenigen Stunden genug haben werde bin ich am Suchen nach alternativen Angelmöglichkeiten.
> 
> ...


 
@ Jörg

ja es gibt in Hvide Sande eine Möglichkeit mit der Solea ( oder ähnlich).
Ich rate Dir aber dringend hier im Board weiter zu suchen, weil sehr viel
negatives berichtet wurde. Ich selbst war 2x mit draußen und möchte nur sagen- lange An-und Rückfahrt zum weißen Riff. Vorort relativ wenig 
zeit zum Angeln. Fisch und Kosten sind ja Ansichtssache. 

Also warte mal auf weitere Infos.

Die Fahrt nach Hanstholm, Fahrt zum Gelbenriff, nur nach telefonischer
Anfrage- Platz und Wetter-. Ansonsten einfach lohnender.

Viel Spaß in Hvide Sande. Ich war wie jedes Jahr über Ostern oben.

Gruß Kurt#h


----------



## kurt (22. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*



Jörg2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe zwar die Suchfunktion benutzt, konnte aber leider nichts aktuelles finden. Ab nächster Woche werde ich eine Woche Urlaub in Hvide Sande machen. Da ich vom Heringsangeln wahrscheinlich nach wenigen Stunden genug haben werde bin ich am Suchen nach alternativen Angelmöglichkeiten.
> 
> ...


 
@ Jörg

ich noch mal. Gib doch mal unter Suche SOLEA oder MS Solea ein.

Da hast Du Deine Infos.

Wird mit dem Gelbenriff bestimmt auch so gehen.

Kurt


----------



## prinz1980 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

hallo jörg,
ich bin ab nächsten samstag auch für 2 wochen in HS zum heringsangeln und brandungsangeln, was ich dir sehr empfehlen kann, du kannst den ganzen strandabschnitt von nymindegab bis HS hoch angeln, kannst es sogar auf mefo probieren, also ich denke für abwechslung ist bestimmt gesorgt  
ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall ganz viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Baitbuster (22. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

huhu, 
ich würde dir raten nich von HS mit nem kutter hinaus zu fahren hier im AB gabs einmal nen thread, der über die soleo  berichtet hat nicht sehr toll
versuch es in Hvide Sande von den etlichen Molen und wie es schon erwähnt wurde.....
und wenn du glück hast wie mein vater vor nen paar jährchen, kannste an der schleuse das glück haben ein paar schöne mefos zu fangen, wobei es mittlerweile glaub icgh nicht mehr gestattet ist im hafen auf mefos zu gehen, aber da musste dich einmal genauer informieren....


----------



## Tyron (23. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Moin

Also ich seh das immer so, dass man Kutter, egal wie es hier im AB geschildert wurde, nicht gleich verurteilen darf...
Über die SOLEA wurde sicherlich schon viel geschimpft hier im AB, aber wenn man sich auch alles mal genau durchliest, gibt es auch andere Meinungen...
Klar kann man sich hier übers AB gute Infos zu (fast) allen Kuttern, Angelstellen usw holen, aber ich denke, ein eigener Test ist eigentlich immer das Sinnvollste.

Ich war bisher 2mal mit der Solea draußen - einmal ein Long-Törn, einmal die kurze Geschichte. Gefallen hat mir selber auch leider nur der lange Törn!

Mein kurzes, stichwortartiges Statement:

Kurzer Angeltag:
-teuer
-leider auf meiner Ausfahrt ziemlich wenig Fisch
-viel gefahren, wenig geangelt

Lange Ausfahrt:
-leider auch recht teuer
-Fisch i.O.
-längere Ausfahrt----> längere Angelzeit


Fazit: Also Kurzausfahrten, so nach meinen Erfahrungen, lohnen sich nur, wenn die Makrelen da sind und auch wirklich auf diesen Schwarmfisch geangelt wird. Dorschfänge gingen bei meienr Ausfahrt gegen Null. Bei der langen Ausfahrt werden ganz andere Stellen angefahren, die weiter draußen liegen. Hier gab es dann bei mir auch mehr Dorsch, Köhler und teilweise Leng. 


Ich werde aber nicht mehr mit der Solea rausdüsen, ist mir alles in allem zu teuer.


Wie gesagt, ist nur meine persönliche Ansicht.

Es wird sicherlich auch noch Boardies geben, die etwas positives über die MS SOLEA schreiben können.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Yupii (23. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

von Thyboron fahren auch Schiffe zum Hochseeangeln. Das ist von Hvide Sande auch nicht die Welt entfernt.


----------



## Acipenser (24. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

zwischen HS und Tyborøn liegt noch Thorsminde. Auch von da geht ein Kutter raus aufs weiße Riff. Von dem gibt es auch positives Feedback. Ich meine es ist die Mindboen.


----------



## quietstorm (29. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

also ich persönlich würde mit der ms solea rausfahren 
ich war sehr zufrieden mit der 8h tour un habe 6 tolle dorsche gafangen aber schau mal schau mal nach anderen touren
lg marius


----------



## Jörg2 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Leider habe ich es vor meinem Urlaub nur noch kurz geschafft den Thread durchzulesen. Zum Antworten blieb leider keine Zeit.

Jetzt bin ich aber nach einer Woche Urlaub in Hvide Sande zurück. Wir haben eine Ausfahrt mit der MS SOLEA gemacht. Entschieden haben wir uns für die 14 Stundentour, da die Meinungen von der 8 Stundentour vorort fast nur negativ waren. 
Wir habe viele schöne Dorche von 70 bis 95 cm Länge fangen können. Es war aus unserer Sicht ein perfekter Angeltag, da nicht nur die Quantität sondern auch die Qualität stimmte. Anscheinend lohnen sich wirklich nur die Ausfahrten mit 14 oder 20 Stunden. Hier haben wir mehrere Angler getroffen, die mehrmals beide Touren mitgemacht haben und sich durchweg positiv äußerten.

Ansonsten haben wir es in diesem Urlaub noch erfolgreich auf Scholle vom Strand versucht und natürlich die Heringe an der Schleuße und die Forellen in den Forellenseen geärgert.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Tipps!!
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Acipenser (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hallo Jörg,

danke ür Dein Feedback. Es freut mich, zu lesen, dass Du einen guten Tag auf der Solea hattest, ich hatte mich schon gefragt, wie ein Kutter, der so schlechte Kritiken hat, überhaupt überleben kann. Mir scheint, dass hier eine Menge Gruppendynamik im Spiel ist. Leider sind beide von mir geplanten Touren auf das weiße und gelbe Riff wegen des Windes ausgefallen. Aber wir hatten schönen Sport mit den Hechten im Fjord.


----------



## Jörg2 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hallo,

das mit der Solea kann schon teilweise schlecht sein, wenn man nur die kurzen Touren bucht. Da kommt der Kutter einfach nicht zu den besseren Plätzen. Bei uns hat es auch eher verhalten angefangen und erst nach knapp 3 Stunden angellei ging es dann richtig zur Sache. Also ich kann für die 12 Stunden Tour sagen, dass sie sich lohnt und die 20 Stunden Tour wohl ebenfalls. Am Preis kann man nichts machen und ich kann auch verstehen, wenn es einigen zu teuer ist.

Hornechte ware wie verrückt zu fangen. Nach drei Stunden hatte ich bestimmt um die 20 bis 30 Stück, und auch nur weil ich mir beim aushaken viel Zeit gelassen haben.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Tim (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hallo Leute,

ich plane auch evtl eine Ausfahrt ab Hvide Sande im August. Kann mir jemand sagen welches Gerät man dort braucht? Habe bislang nur Ostsee-Erfahrung beim Dorschangeln.

Gruss,
Tim


----------



## porscher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

mal ganz ehrlich.man muss ja nicht mit dem kutter rausfahren um hornhechte zu angeln.die kann man auch an der schleuse fangen.zu den dorschen: Dickes Petri. kannst du noch näher beschreiben wieviel ihr gefangen habt?köder,tiefe,methoden,anzahl der fische?


----------



## cb9975 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

infos über die solea findest du unter www.solea.dk
dort steht alles über preise, dauer der fahrten etc. . bezüglich der ausrüstung musst du, wie schon erwähnt, mal im AB suchen. 
ansonsten gibt es gute infos über das angeln in hvide sande und umgebung bei www.lystfiskerguiden.dk oder www.hvidesande.dk .

gruss carsten#h


----------



## LL-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Ich möchte einen kurzen, aktuellen Bericht zu meinen jüngsten Erfahrungen zum Thema "Hochseeangeln in Hvide Sande" geben. Mache z.Z. Familienurlaub hier. War gestern mit meinem Schwager gemeinsam auf einer Kuttertour. Muss gleich vorweg nehmen, war positiv beeindruckt von der Tour.
Vom Angelladen in Hvide Sande werden verschiedene Kuttertouren angeboten. Eine 3-Stundentour auf Makrele (täglich) und jeweils einmal pro Woche eine 10- und eine 14-Stundentour zum Pilken vorrangig auf Dorsch. Wir hatten uns für die längste Tour entschieden. Treff am Kutter - M/S Solea war 02.30 Uhr. 02.45 Uhr haben wir abgelegt. Nach ca. dreienhalb Stunden Fahrt hatten wir das Zielgebiet endlich erreicht. Der Kapitän, ein 75-jähriger sehr netter ehemaliger Fischer, fuhr gezielt verschiedene Wracks an und gab allen die Empfehlung die Drillinge von den Pilkern zu entfernen und nur mit Beifängern zu fische, was sich als sehr hilfreich erwies. Einige die nicht hören wollten, haben mehrere Montagen eingebüßt. 
Gefischt wurde in Tiefen von ca. 30 - 40 Metern. Auf Grund starker Strömung waren Gewichte von 300 - 400g erforderlich. Im  Laufe des Tages habe ich dann auch einige Versuche mit Gummifisch ohne Beifänger mit 200-300g schweren Jigköpfen unternommen und damit auch gute Erfolge erzielt. 
Aber auch die normalen Pilkmontagen mit Beifängern punkteten. Hierzu verwendeten wir Eigenbaumontagen mit jeweils zwei Twisterschwänzen in japanrot. Aber auch auf die herkömmlichen gekauften Montagen wurde auf dem Kutter gut gefangen. Insgesamt hatten wir zu zweit 19 Dorsche überwiegend in Größen zwischen 60 und 90 cm dazu noch einige Pollacks, Wittlinge und eine gute Makrele. Außerdem wurden während der Tour von Mitanglern auch noch einige Lengs gefangen. 
Die meisten Fische wurden in den Morgenstunden gefangen. Zum Mittag hin ließen die Fangergebnisse deutlich nach. Aber bis dahin waren wir schon mehr als zufrieden. 
Insgesamt kann ich die Tour also weiterempfehlen. Wir hatten allerdings auch Bilderbuchwetter. Der einzige Wehmutstropfen, es war megaanstrengend und am Ende waren wir sehr erschöpft.

Petri Heil, I. Reum#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Danke für deinen Bericht;

ich werde Mitte August auch dort zum Angeln sein.
Welche Ausrüstung hast du konkret gehabt?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hallo LL-Fan,
Danke für den Bericht - das hört sicch doch nach einer richtig gelungen Tour an!

Und ich glaube, so ein Sonnenaufgang auf dem Meer kann sich auch sehen lassen, oder? 

P.S.
Hast du auch Bilder von der Tour gemacht?


----------



## LL-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Ich war nicht wirklich auf schweres Hochseeangeln eingerichtet und hatte daher nur relativ leichtes Gerät dabei. Habe mir dann in Hvide Sande noch eine leichte Bootsrute (20 lbs) zu einem erschwinglichen Preis gekauft, welche ausgezeichnete Dienste leistete. Bestückt mit einer robusten Stationärrolle (Penn) mit 20er Geflochtenen und als Vorfächer 50er Mono. Viele Mitangler waren mit Multis ausgerüstet. Aber die Stationärrollen waren gestern völlig ausreichend. Als Zweitrute hatte ich eine von meinen Ostseepilken (50-200g) mit. Auch diese mit einer Stationärrolle - SPRO Zalt Arc XS Tuff Body 7400 - also ein wirkliches Leichtgewicht. Hat aber zum Jiggen mit 200 bis 300g gute Dienste geleistet. Bestückt war diese mit 18er Geflochtenen und 40er Vorfach.


----------



## LL-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hallo Franz_16!
Leider habe ich nur einige Bilder vom Anfang der Tour vom Handy meines Schwagers. Das Bild von der Fischkiste entstand nach den ersten 15 min. Angelzeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

sieht doch toll aus - danke für die "nachgeschickten" Bilder!


----------



## ClasicII (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Sauber:m
Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Da habt ihr ja auf ganzer linie glück gehabt, vor allem mit dem Wetter.
Gruss


----------



## NoMono (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Schön mal eine positiven Bericht zur Solea zu hören...das steigert meine Vorfreude!!;-))

Bin ab der zweiten Augustwoche in HS und will auch mal mit der Solea raus!!
Aber Glück gehört immer dazu!!

Petri zu deinen Fischen!!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

kannst dann ja auch berichten  ;.-)))


----------



## benno_O (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hallo, 

danke für deinen Bericht. Magst du vielleicht noch mal allgemein zum Schiff was schreiben, man hat ja zuletzt nicht so tolle Dinge darüber gehört. 

Wir fahren im Oktober hoch und sind noch am überlegen eine Tour zu machen. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie es im Oktober Fang technisch da so aussieht?


----------



## LL-Fan (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hallo benn!
Du wolltest noch einige Info`s zum Kutter. Da muss ich sagen, er ist eher zweckmäßig als komfortabel oder gar bequem ausgestattet. Nur wenige Sitzplätze auf dem Deck. Unter Deck gibt es einen spartanisch eingerichteten Raum zum Sitzen oder Liegen. Allerdings mit dem typischen Dieselflair und bei dem ständigen Schaukeln durch den Wellengang nur etwas für wirklich hartgesottene Seebären|uhoh:|uhoh:
Fahre selbst seit über 20 Jahren mindestens einmal im Jahr auf`s Meer zum Angeln, allerdings meist auf`s kleine Meer, die Ostsee bei Langeland und war glücklicherweise noch nie Seekrank. Nach einer guten Stunde unter Deck der Solea war ich glaube kurz davor und bin wieder an die frische Luft auf meinen Stehplatz. Die wenigen Plätze auf dem Kutter, welche Sitzplätze boten, waren leider schon mit Angelruten bestückt, als wir eine Stunde vor Abfahrt ankamen.
Will aber nicht alles schlecht reden. Dafür gab es einen super eingerichteten Filetierplatz. Man kann Angelgerät ausleihen und auch Montagen oder Pilker kaufen. Und auch Getränke gibt es zu humanen Preisen.
Auf unserer Tour waren 15 Angler an Bord. Das war okay und es gab nur relativ wenig "Schnursalat" zwischen den Anglern. Wenn allerdings die volle Kapazität ausgenutzt wird (glaube 36), dann möchte ich nicht irgendwo dazwischen stehen.
Großes Lob an den mittlerweile 75-jährigen Käpten. Er war immer bemüht uns zum Fisch zu bringen. Und auch beim Landen der Fische war immer jemand da zum Gaffen.
Petri I. Reum#h


----------



## NoMono (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Hat schon mal jemand  von euch eine Makrelentour mit der Solea gemacht??

Ich wollte im August eigentlich eine 14h Tour machen...da aber mein Bruder sein erstes mal mit zum Hochseeangeln will werden wir wohl eine kurze Makrelentour zum testen machen, da er sich ne 14h Tour nicht gleich zutraut!!;-))


----------



## LL-Fan (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*

Ich muss heute leider einige Dinge, die ich letzte Woche geschrieben hatte, revidieren. Nach der Supertour letzte Woche auf der M/S Solea haben wir die gleiche Ausfahrt diese Woche nochmal gebucht. Leider trat hier all das ein, wovor in früheren Beiträgen zur Solea gewarnt wurde.
Schlechte Betreuung durch den Käpten und seinen Gehilfen (übrigens eine andere Crew als letztes Mal), rücksichtsloses "durch die Wellen Peitsche" auf der Hinfahrt bei Windstärke 5, so dass ca. die Hälfte der Leute an Bord seekrank wurde und wer über Deck blieb, erhielt etliche Duschen mit frischem Nordseewasser. Die Situation unter Deck hatte ich schon einmal beschrieben. Die einzige Toilette stand schon nach den ersten 2 Stunden völlig unter Wasser und war nicht mehr zu benutzen. 
Die reine Angelzeit war wesentlich kürzer, dafür sind wir viel gefahren. 
Insgesamt wurden von 13 Anglern gerade mal 12 Dorsche, allerdings mit einer guten Durchschnittsgröße, gefangen. Und diese ausschließlich in der ersten halben Stunde. Dann sind wir eine Stunde bis in die Fahrstraße der großen Schiffe gefahren und haben uns dort ewig aufgehalten, ohne dass dort jemand etwas nennenswertes aus dem Wasser gezogen hätte.
Ich selbst hatte noch Glück und mir ging am Anfang ein guter Dorsch von über 80 cm an den Haken, später noch eine Scholle. Zwei Minidorsche und ein Petermännchen durften wieder Schwimmen gehen. Einige Mitangler gingen aber fast oder ganz leer aus.
Ich will hier auch gar nicht so sehr die Kompetenz der Crew in Zweifel stellen. Das will ich mir nicht anmaßen. Allerdings bin ich überzeugt, dass sich der Kapitän von der letzten Woche wesentlich mehr Mühe gegeben hatte. Was ich aber am wenigsten nachvollziehen kann, warum die 14-Stundentour diese Woche unbedingt schon am Dienstag stattfinden musste. Die Wetter- und Windaussichten waren für andere Tage in dieser Woche wesentlich vielversprechender. Und die Erfahrung aus letzter Woche hat mir gezeigt, dass erfolgreiches Angeln hier anscheinend nur noch über einigen Wracks möglich ist. Bei der Drift von gestern war es aber so gut wie unmöglich Wracks zu treffen und erfolgreich zu beangeln. Jedenfalls hat es unser Kapitän nicht geschafft den Kutter länger über einem Wrack oder einer anderen erfolgversprechenden Stelle zu halten.
Insgesamt muss ich also davon ausgehen, dass die Touren hier vorrangig nicht nach den besten Fangaussichten ausgewählt werden, sondern wahrscheinlich nach rein wirtschaftlichen Aspekten. Schade 
Also wer künftig eine Tour vorhat sollte sich genau nach den Wetteraussichten, vor allem nach Drift und Wellengang erkundigen und hoffen, einen guten Käpten zu erwischen.

Petri, I. Reum #h


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Hvide Sande?*



NoMono schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand  von euch eine Makrelentour mit der Solea gemacht??


Ich habe das vor zwei Jahren mal gemacht. Bin leider ohne Fisch von Bord, auch weil ich (im Gegensatz zu ein oder zwei Mitanglern) die wenigen Dorschkinder, die sich an die Haken verirrten, wieder reingeworfen habe. Makrelen haben wir nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Da muss man bei einer kurzen Tour sicher auch ein wenig Glück haben. Das war aber Anfang September, im August stehen die Chancen vielleicht noch besser. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------

